# Anyone else afraid to leave them home alone?



## glamourdog (Apr 17, 2004)

I'm not sure why but recently I've been having the strangest feelings every time we are gone from the house for too long with the girls at home.. I'm not sure what I'm worried about, guess I'm just a worrier, but I'm always so relieved to see them all happy and safe when we get home. 

It's actually starting to bug me when we're out cuz I'm too busy thinking about them to enjoy myself. 

Silly right?


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I would venture to say you are suffering from separation anxiety, don't worry, if they are ok when you come home chances are they probably slept the whole time you were gone anyway, that's what Scooby does, not that we leave him very often but when we do I also think of him and try not to be gone too long. When we get home he greets us at the door and is fine.


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

I'm having the same problem. I recently started grad. school and I have to leave Kylee a lot more than I'd like and all day while I'm in school I just think about her and how sad and lonely she probably is :-(


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

We have the same problem, in fact it go so bad that we planned where they would stay during the day so just in case anything happen they couldnt get out. I guess we were fearing a break-in or someone trying to steal them, although it is highly unlikely, you never never know.

Inside our bedroom we have our bathroom and closet area, total its about 250 square feet. In the closet they have a few beds, a tent, a few toys etc. and in the bathroom area is their food/water/pads. We leave them in "their" area with a gate up, and then we close our bedroom door. That way, if someone did try to break in the house, they would be in the bedroom. And if someone wanted something in the bedroom their gate would be up. I know it all sounds silly, but it helps me know that theyre safe at home (well I try to think that







)


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

my sister is the same way. so the dogs are never alone. seriously...never. i asked for a few days off to stay home while my sis is at work, and casey asked for a day off while cynthia was at work and i was at school. usually my mom is home while we're away---but she went to rhode island to see my brothers wedding.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I worried about a breakin OR a fire. I solved my problem by having a monitored security system installed about 10 years ago. It also phones the fire dept. in case of a fire. I feel much less worried in the years since I got that put in.


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

I get anxious, too, whenever I have to leave Pico for an extended period......like more than 5 hours. He's accustomed to almost constant company between my husband and I and I'm just not comfortable leaving him. I don't have his halter on so I know he can't get caught on something but you never know what can happen.................


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

I just skipped a vacation because Bella couldn't go. I worry too, even if I'm just running to the grocery store. I won't run the dryer if I'm leaving, and I check the locks over and over. I think it just means we love them a lot!


----------

